# Batman Evolution



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting photos of Batman portrayed in film/tv over the years... also how the Logo has changed as well... 

http://redux.com/stream/item/1462617/Batman-Evolution


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2010)

As I understood it the yellow circle was added, plus more stylized bat shapes later,because they told DC they couldn't copyright just "the image of a bat".


----------



## Omar B (Aug 6, 2010)

All those suits and yet they still can't get it right.  Because a gray bodysuit is so impossible to do on film right.

Jim Lee!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 7, 2010)

Seems like too many.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2010)

Omar B said:


> All those suits and yet they still can't get it right.  Because a gray bodysuit is so impossible to do on film right.
> 
> Jim Lee!



Actually, the "Bat in the Sun" guy who does those Batman Fanfilms does a good job with that, as does Sandy Collora, the guy that did the Batman Dead End video and a few others, IMO.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, but those look cheap.

Alex Ross!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 8, 2010)

Ross is my all time favorite comic artist.  His Superman is by far the most beautiful version of the character ever put on canvas.  Especially the Kingdom Come Superman.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea,  I remember these looks and this brings to mind too some onomatopoeia words like boom, ka blam, ka-boom, kow, pow.  Just realized now that the previous batmen were short especially the one with a yellow background.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> As I understood it the yellow circle was added, plus more stylized bat shapes later,because they told DC they couldn't copyright just "the image of a bat".



I thought the yellow circle was originally added so the printers could tell if the color ink was printing correctly...for the darker colored panels.

I actually met Adam West twice some years back at a comic book show.  That was before he became mayor of Quahog. lol


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 9, 2010)

You might notice that dark blue and grey is used in place of black in many comics (most when I was a kid) as it is hard to make a charachter have a black suit and still get detail. (Darth vader, Snake Eyes, Destro, the Punisher, ect.)

 So who is to say Batman is not suppossed to have a black cape and a black uniform? Black would be more like a bat, he's not BlueJay-Man.

Bat-Man is the coolist thing DC ever put out, Dark Horse and marvel all the way.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

It was an issue with the old newspaper style 4 color printing.  You could not get black with lines in it (like his black cape with the scallops) so they used blue.  Just like people still think the X-men wear blue for some reason because printing technology prior to the 80's could not do tone on tone black.


----------

